# Bus Route + Post Code



## rucci (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi ,


I am planning to work in Burj Business Park in about a month's time . I would like to know how good the bus service is ,i.e how frequent does a bus arrive and is it always over crowded . How far could i live from Burj Business park for me take about 30 - 45 min by bus to work. Is there also a Bus route on the internet which i can have a look at.

On some websites i have noticed that post codes are written with adverts for flat renting , is there a website where i can check which postcode relates to which area .

THanks for your help in advance ,

Regards,

Rucci.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

rucci said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 
> I am planning to work in Burj Business Park in about a month's time . I would like to know how good the bus service is ,i.e how frequent does a bus arrive and is it always over crowded . How far could i live from Burj Business park for me take about 30 - 45 min by bus to work. Is there also a Bus route on the internet which i can have a look at.
> ...


Dubai doesn't currently have a post code system, people just tend to go by either the name of the Building and the general area. Apparently there is a plan to implement a post code system by 2010 so watch this space on that one.

The post codes are usually PO Boxes and are located at the nearest post office so I am not sure whether you can check them or not.

Taxis are reasonably cheap here so if you are choosing not to drive yourself then I would find a place to live on a good taxi route so you can hail one. alternatively the Metro will be opening in Sept '09 so you may want to look for somewhere with a metro station nearby...?

http://www.dubaimetro.eu/

HTH


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

PO Box numbers do not relate to areas and the vast are company boxes anyway. Any PO Box quoted in an advert is simply a contact address.

-


----------

